# Speaking of Combs....



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried the CC #011 NTS Staggered Tooth Buttercomb???

Curious as to opinions on this if anyone has tried it. I'm thinking of ordering the face comb, but this one caught my eye as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know a couple of people have bought them, but the consensus seemed to be that they were rather heavy in the hand, and didn't really do a better job than the "normal" #05 Buttercomb. I LOVE my CC face comb. I have another stainless one from elsewhere, and it catches and snags on his whiskers. The CC one never does.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought we'd seen the limit in what it was possible for a comb to do, but Pam brought home a Greyhound ProII from a show a month or so ago, and it's the only one she wants to use now.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

CC #000 buttercomb is my comb of choice.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I have the Staggered Tooth Comb, you really have to be careful with it as it can take out a lot of coat at a time.. I bought it when my woolly mammoth show girl was blowing coat and wound up taking quite a bit of chest hair with it which took an eternity to grow back. 

That was two years ago.. I just recently started using it again with a gentler hand. Good when line combing snarls if you gently draw the pieces into the comb.

You might look at the #13 Cat Carding Buttercomb, this is my all time favorite. Truly a miracle worker! My biggest dissapointment about it is that my vendor didn't show me this years ago when my girl was blowing coat but I now will be prepared for anything with it! Great for preventing matts as it gets rid of the loose hairs that snarl at the base that cause matts, also good for dematting as you can pick apart the matt more easily plus less painfully. Unlike other combs you do not need to flick your wrist to disentangle the tiny hair balls, so it less damaging.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I just discovered combs with rotating pins which I love. Not sure what brand, got them on amazon so I can check. 

Bama just turned a year and so far no obvious blowing of coat. (Must be the half pomeranian effect!), but have been having issues with under harness mats. 

I am debating switching up combs again for Bear. At the length it is, it's rather curly. But I know from pictures he doesn't stay curly when his hair gets long.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> I just discovered combs with rotating pins which I love. Not sure what brand, got them on amazon so I can check.
> 
> Bama just turned a year and so far no obvious blowing of coat. (Must be the half pomeranian effect!), but have been having issues with under harness mats.
> 
> I am debating switching up combs again for Bear. At the length it is, it's rather curly. But I know from pictures he doesn't stay curly when his hair gets long.


Yeah, I had one of those, and thought I liked it until experiencing a CC Buttercomb. After that, I never used it again.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I bought one when I first got Pixie. It weighs a ton, (so expensive too) and I never use it. If you lived by me I'd give it to you.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yeah, I had one of those, and thought I liked it until experiencing a CC Buttercomb. After that, I never used it again.


I have two different CC combs. And a brush. 
I am not sure what tool to be using for these under collar and under harness mats. Half the problem is Bama letting me get to them.


----------

